# Chances of a scan not picking twins up???



## geordiemammy

Ok so I'm on to my 5th pregnancy and its a boy but I'm way more tired than I was with the others still got sickness at 24 weeks and nipples and boobs are extra sensetive I have had scans and they said only one baby but a friend said eee you all normally get that way with twins I shrugged it off as I have had scans then today she said yeah but they can hide I very much doubt this is the case but seriously has anyone not found out til much later that there is 2 in there???? I sometimes wish my friends would keep their mouths shut


----------



## Meezerowner

It is *possible* to miss one but unlikely. Depends how many scans you have had and what gestation they were at. 
But there are often stories popping up on here about people finding out later on in pregnancy.

My friend had morning sickness all the way up until the day she delivered though and she only had a singleton.... it wasn't pleasant! 

You would probably be measuring ahead belly-wise if it was twins.... I was usually 4 weeks ahead in fundal height from 16 weeks onwards. So you could get a midwife to measure you.

Or maybe you could book another scan... just for fun! :flower:

Also having lots of births already increases your chances of frat twins!


----------



## san fran shan

How many weeks were you at your last scan? Usually the people who don't find out its twins until later maybe had a scan at 5 weeks where one could be missed and then no more scans??? In the US most get a scan at 20 weeks and at that point, I don't have a clue where a twin could hide. My friend had a septum down the middle of her uterus. I wonder if, for example, she ovulated on both sides and had a baby implant on each side, could one be missed? I have no idea. I can see how a twin could be missed if only a doppler is used, but not with modern ultrasound equipment. I can only speak for myself, but it was always very obvious starting at 7 weeks there were two. I think you can relax and it is unlikely. You are older now than your previous pregnancies and you are chasing after 4 boys!! 

Everyone has a story of a cousin's friend's aunt who had a hidden twin. My dad was a twin and his mom didn't know until 4 days after my dad was born when she delivered his twin (obviously the twin didn't survive). But this was 68 years ago before ultrasounds. 

Congrats on your pregnancy and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## geordiemammy

Meezerowner said:


> It is *possible* to miss one but unlikely. Depends how many scans you have had and what gestation they were at.
> But there are often stories popping up on here about people finding out later on in pregnancy.
> 
> My friend had morning sickness all the way up until the day she delivered though and she only had a singleton.... it wasn't pleasant!
> 
> You would probably be measuring ahead belly-wise if it was twins.... I was usually 4 weeks ahead in fundal height from 16 weeks onwards. So you could get a midwife to measure you.
> 
> Or maybe you could book another scan... just for fun! :flower:
> 
> Also having lots of births already increases your chances of frat twins!

 What's frat twins lol?? X


----------



## geordiemammy

I honestly think its very unlikely my last scan was at 21 weeks I did however have a massive bleed at 15+5 where they said chances of baby being ok was nil but he was fine at the scan the next day!! I know I'm older but I'm only 28 not like I'm over the hill lol and the kids are out at school most of the time someone mentioned my b12 might have to get that checked out x


----------



## Eternal

Honestly can't see how one can be missed, but especially one at 21 weeks. I've heard it before but not from people who has 20 week scans.


----------



## geordiemammy

Well I'm pleased about that x


----------



## Meezerowner

I agree it's v.unlikely at 21 weeks to miss a 2nd.

Frat = fraternal (non-identical) twins formed from 2 eggs. :flower:


----------

